# Dogue de bordeaux and bully...(loads of pics)



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Not posted any pics for a while so thought I would share some recent ones with you..Dave has grown a fair bit now and is about 70 kilos! He is still getting on great with our other dog roo..best mates now.
He is only 14 months so still some filling out to do.


DSC_6872 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_6969 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_6971 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_6987 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_7016 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_7151 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_7155 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_7179 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_7205 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_7288 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_7299 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_7306 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_7344 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_6937 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_6568 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_6549 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_6529 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_6037 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr

DSC_6029 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


DSC_6018 by StuartHowePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## xNatashax (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh my they have to be some of the most gorgeous dogs i've seen in awhile I love dogue de bordeaux's and he looks like a right softie :thumbup:


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Natasha..he is a big old softy but wary of strangers.Daft as a brush though and very naughty!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

great photos of the two of them. both gorgeous as ever :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Beautiful dogs, great shots! Loving your portfolio! Such skill!


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thankyou both very much..lots more pics of the dogs on my flickr too..


----------



## Big bully (Aug 7, 2012)

oo oo oo Love em! want em!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs :001_wub:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hes huge!! and to think you were worried they would never get on, great photos lovely to see them.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i love your dave photos.he is smashing.
looks a proper character, and does your other dog.
michelle x


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah was a bit worrying when he was a pup but just goes to show how things can turn out..they have never had a scrap and share eachothers bones toys etc..


----------

